# time to try whet-stone sharpening again.



## fxsales1959 (Nov 12, 2021)

spent a good part of the weekend researching knives(again). watched a bunch of you tube with little Asian guys teaching sharpening. Last time i tried this my knives looked like a chevy Lumina after an all day parking derby in a Hialeah Wal-mart. Still have a couple slots open in one block if I pull the trigger on a couple of new knives (pun intended)I got crap for cutlery  now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2021)

Check out a Ken Onion worksharp sharpener, and buy the additional sharpening accessory that uses 1”x18” belts. I have a sharpening business & this is what I use. I finish the knives with a leather belt with compound on them. I get my belts from Red Label Abrasives online.
When I get done with a knife you can easily shave your arm with it!
I even took a butter knife & made it razor sharp, so you could keep your knives & buy a good sharpener. I have knives that I bought for $200 each & some that cost $10 each, the only difference is the expensive knives hold a sharp edge a lot longer, but if you have a good sharpener, that doesn’t matter, you just have to sharpen them more often.
Al


----------



## fxsales1959 (Nov 12, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Check out a Ken Onion worksharp sharpener, and buy the additional sharpening accessory that uses 1”x18” belts. I have a sharpening business & this is what I use. I finish the knives with a leather belt with compound on them. I get my belts from Red Label Abrasives online.
> When I get done with a knife you can easily shave your arm with it!
> I even took a butter knife & made it razor sharp, so you could keep your knives & buy a good sharpener. I have knives that I bought for $200 each & some that cost $10 each, the only difference is the expensive knives hold a sharp edge a lot longer, but if you have a good sharpener, that doesn’t matter, you just have to sharpen them more often.
> Al


whoa- doggies that is slick. on my frivoulous spending list
thank you


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 12, 2021)

I have the KO Worksharp too, but I don't have the blade grinding attachment that 

 SmokinAl
 mentioned. They have a short learning curve and I've been very satisified with mine.  The company has good instructional videos, most from one gentleman that does a good job explaining the technique.  The more you use it, the easier it is to develop the proper grip, technique and travel speed as you draw the blade toward you.  Be aware that there are some negative videos out there too, knocking the angle adjustment and claiming the bevel angles can come out unequal, but I use a magic marker on the bevel, and only use the Worksharp setting as a general reference point. 

I do own an EdgePro Professional, which uses the water stones and tape strips.  I use it on certain knives when someone wants a polished edge, or a low angle scary sharp edge.   These sharpeners are pricy but I got an amazing deal on mine as it was a distributor demo kit, and has a scissor attachment.  If I had to pay retail I might not purchase this sharpener.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 12, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Check out a Ken Onion worksharp sharpener, and buy the additional sharpening accessory that uses 1”x18” belts. I have a sharpening business & this is what I use. I finish the knives with a leather belt with compound on them. I get my belts from Red Label Abrasives online.
> When I get done with a knife you can easily shave your arm with it!
> I even took a butter knife & made it razor sharp, so you could keep your knives & buy a good sharpener. I have knives that I bought for $200 each & some that cost $10 each, the only difference is the expensive knives hold a sharp edge a lot longer, but if you have a good sharpener, that doesn’t matter, you just have to sharpen them more often.
> Al


I got one with all the bells and whistles for Christmas last year. I really want to learn how to use it however it’s much tougher to use for a lefty. I’ve tried a few times on some “practice knives” and so far just suck  at it lol.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Nov 12, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I have the KO Worksharp too, but I don't have the blade grinding attachment that
> 
> SmokinAl
> mentioned. They have a short learning curve and I've been very satisified with mine.  The company has good instructional videos, most from one gentleman that does a good job explaining the technique.  The more you use it, the easier it is to develop the proper grip, technique and travel speed as you draw the blade toward you.  Be aware that there are some negative videos out there too, knocking the angle adjustment and claiming the bevel angles can come out unequal, but I use a magic marker on the bevel, and only use the Worksharp setting as a general reference point.
> ...


Thanks guys;
informative and thought provoking. Ispent almost 1/2an hour with the stone on  6" utility this morning. drew it through my priority chef pull through and it was 4times as sharp. Since my stroke I'm pretty retarded on eye/hand coordintions stuff (no ill intention meant towards those truly disabled) Even a post this length takes 15-20 minutes to type. am lefty too


----------



## Steve H (Nov 12, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Check out a Ken Onion worksharp sharpener, and buy the additional sharpening accessory that uses 1”x18” belts. I have a sharpening business & this is what I use. I finish the knives with a leather belt with compound on them. I get my belts from Red Label Abrasives online.
> When I get done with a knife you can easily shave your arm with it!
> I even took a butter knife & made it razor sharp, so you could keep your knives & buy a good sharpener. I have knives that I bought for $200 each & some that cost $10 each, the only difference is the expensive knives hold a sharp edge a lot longer, but if you have a good sharpener, that doesn’t matter, you just have to sharpen them more often.
> Al



I think I'll look into this.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Nov 12, 2021)

*G'-Dammit....     I cannot stop going to the amazon link.  Better just tell Mama now and get it over with.*


----------



## rc4u (Nov 12, 2021)

this style works. soak stones then pick an agle n get sharp    Best KME Knife Sharpener Reviews in 2021-The Buyer’s Guide (techswave.com)


----------



## rc4u (Nov 12, 2021)

first you use sharpy to color edge of blade then you start to sharpen the you use this to inspect if your at edge and angle  Amazon.com: JARLINK 30X 60X Illuminated Jewelers Eye Loupe Magnifier, Foldable Jewelry Magnifier with Bright LED Light for Gems, Jewelry, Coins, Stamps, etc : Arts, Crafts & Sewing


----------



## rc4u (Nov 12, 2021)

hers one on amazon
Amazon.com: Work Sharp Precision Adjust Knife Sharpener : Home & Kitchen


----------



## rc4u (Nov 12, 2021)

i have this also but practice on steak knives first
Razor Sharp Edgemaking System 8 Inch Deluxe Blade Sharpening Kit | For 6 Inch Bench Grinder | Made in the USA - Power Grinder Accessories - Amazon.com


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 12, 2021)

fxsales1959 said:


> *G'-Dammit....     I cannot stop going to the amazon link.  Better just tell Mama now and get it over with.*


This is the one you want. Much better set up.

https://www.worksharptools.com/shop.../blade-grinding-attachment-ken-onion-edition/


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 12, 2021)

I have this for the heavy work.


----------



## rc4u (Nov 12, 2021)

so how do ya know what angle u want?? just guessing??


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 12, 2021)

rc4u said:


> so how do ya know what angle u want?? just guessing??


20-30* angle is best. So I shoot for a 25* angle. I sharpen all free hand and have done so for many decades. It’s a “feel” thing, but there are gauges to buy to reference the cut angle. Trial and error over time you can learn a skill. It’s always hard telling not knowing. So best to know without guessing.


----------



## Coreymacc (Nov 12, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> 20-30* angle is best. So I shoot for a 25* angle. I sharpen all free hand and have done so for many decades. It’s a “feel” thing, but there are gauges to buy to reference the cut angle. Trial and error over time you can learn a skill. It’s always hard telling not knowing. So best to know without guessing.


I agree with everything above. My old man taught me how to sharpen with a wet stone. Its a practice ,practice ,practice thing.  He would spit on the stone and start honing, just free hand, in about 20 min the knife was so sharp you could shave with it. 

Good memories
Corey


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 12, 2021)

Coreymacc said:


> I agree with everything above. My old man taught me how to sharpen with a wet stone. Its a practice ,practice ,practice thing.  He would spit on the stone and start honing, just free hand, in about 20 min the knife was so sharp you could shave with it.
> 
> Good memories
> Corey




My grand pap was the same way but his spit had leaf tobacco in it.  Maybe it helped?  lol


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 12, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> My grand pap was the same way but his spit had leaf tobacco in it. Maybe it helped?


That's the first time I've laughed this week . That's funny . 



rc4u said:


> so how do ya know what angle u want?? just guessing??


I understand what you're saying . Nice to know what angle the knife is to start with .


----------



## fxsales1959 (Nov 12, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Check out a Ken Onion worksharp sharpener, and buy the additional sharpening accessory that uses 1”x18” belts. I have a sharpening business & this is what I use. I finish the knives with a leather belt with compound on them. I get my belts from Red Label Abrasives online.
> When I get done with a knife you can easily shave your arm with it!
> I even took a butter knife & made it razor sharp, so you could keep your knives & buy a good sharpener. I have knives that I bought for $200 each & some that cost $10 each, the only difference is the expensive knives hold a sharp edge a lot longer, but if you have a good sharpener, that doesn’t matter, you just have to sharpen them more often.
> Al


I went and bought it. Instead of asking the warden, I’ll explain after the fact how it is better to buy a sharpener than a $500 set ofWhustof


----------



## foamheart (Nov 13, 2021)

I too have a Ken Onion, what I have learned is  This sharpener is great to sharpen a knife, I have pumice, cermanic, Arkansas hard stones, even diamond stones & strops too. The Onion Sharpener saves me a solid week of sore arms from sharpening manually the the new knife for the first time to achieve the angle I want on a blade. BUT the best thing for a knife is a steel.

Once you achieve a good angle on your blades edge, just constantly when using it, hit it a few times with that steel. it takes that burr off the blade. 

Now a days I do have some nice knives, but its the steel that keeps them in the game. I sharpen mine usually once maybe twice a year if a lot of processing. Its the steel that allows that to work that way.

Look for you a steel, they are worth the cost.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Nov 13, 2021)

foamheart said:


> I too have a Ken Onion, what I have learned is  This sharpener is great to sharpen a knife, I have pumice, cermanic, Arkansas hard stones, even diamond stones & strops too. The Onion Sharpener saves me a solid week of sore arms from sharpening manually the the new knife for the first time to achieve the angle I want on a blade. BUT the best thing for a knife is a steel.
> 
> Once you achieve a good angle on your blades edge, just constantly when using it, hit it a few times with that steel. it takes that burr off the blade.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have a steel that came with my Chicago set. Can they wear down? Or just buy a new one? Watched a few steel videos last night


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2021)

Get a ceramic steel, they straighten the blade & take a tiny bit of metal off too!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2021)

fxsales1959 said:


> I went and bought it. Instead of asking the warden, I’ll explain after the fact how it is better to buy a sharpener than a $500 set ofWhustof



You won’t regret it!
Al


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 13, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Get a ceramic steel, they straighten the blade & take a tiny bit of metal off too!
> Al


I like the ceramic honing rods too (I have a couple of grits), and I have a set of angle guides.  These guides allow you to stand the rod up vertically, and set the angle of your knife, then draw the knife toward you. Because you are dialed in closer (within 1° or 2° ) to the exact angle you have on various knives, honing only takes a couple of passes.  I keep the 16° on my hone and it's easy to slightly decrease the angle for my slicer, or increase it for chef's knives.


----------



## Coreymacc (Nov 13, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> My grand pap was the same way but his spit had leaf tobacco in it.  Maybe it helped?  lol


Only thing i don't remember is the old man washing or cleaning the knife before he used it. How about you? 

Corey


----------



## rc4u (Nov 13, 2021)

remember most just starting to sharpen dont know if 30% is per side or 1/2 per side. in fact lots dont know. 60 degrees is a happening angle. lots of good info on bladeforums.com


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 13, 2021)

Coreymacc said:


> Only thing i don't remember is the old man washing or cleaning the knife before he used it. How about you?
> 
> Corey



Yup he cleaned it.  On his pant leg.


----------



## Coreymacc (Nov 13, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Yup he cleaned it.  On his pant leg.


Thats awesome.  See our elders were preparing us by boosting our immune systems. 
Corey


----------



## Ringer (Nov 13, 2021)

Sadly most kids these days don't know what a spit bath is.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 13, 2021)

Ringer said:


> Sadly most kids these days don't know what a spit bath is.


Or a spit shine.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Nov 14, 2021)

Well, it got here. Would have been a lot more tickled if they would have put in at least two of each type of belt. Got started with an old chefs knife from a brand called good  cooks. A Walmart $40 full set given to me probably 20 yearsago.
Not slicing paper yet, as this is going to take a lot of practice at $17.95 a belt. Don’t think my Whustof Will get anywhere near it for a little bit.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 14, 2021)

fxsales1959 said:


> Well, it got here. Would have been a lot more tickled if they would have put in at least two of each type of belt. Got started with an old chefs knife from a brand called good  cooks. A Walmart $40 full set given to me probably 20 yearsago.
> Not slicing paper yet, as this is going to take a lot of practice at $17.95 a belt. Don’t think my Whustof Will get anywhere near it for a little bit.



Oops, I guess we forgot to mention saving a little bit on shipping by loading up on the belts with your initial order.  And it's good to use a generic knife while you learn the 'rhythm' of this sharpening machine. One tip, when you use (or abuse) the first couple of belts.... try your best to stay on the sanding surface.  This sounds weird.... but if you get careless and nick the edge of the belt it will fail prematurely.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Nov 14, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Oops, I guess we forgot to mention saving a little bit on shipping by loading up on the belts with your initial order.  And it's good to use a generic knife while you learn the 'rhythm' of this sharpening machine. One tip, when you use (or abuse) the first couple of belts.... try your best to stay on the sanding surface.  This sounds weird.... but if you get careless and nick the edge of the belt it will fail prematurely.


yup
I dug deep and found  chef's knife on the level of Farberware. still got a good edge on it. bought from Amazon because they offered overnight delivery on my prime. and when i get my mid set, there's no brakes.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 14, 2021)

fxsales1959 said:


> yup
> I dug deep and found  chef's knife on the level of Farberware. still got a good edge on it. bought from Amazon because they offered overnight delivery on my prime. and when i get my mid set, there's no brakes.


The pro-tip in the manual, and on the Worksharp videos about stopping your stroke with the tip of the blade in contact with the belt is something to work on.  You can always use another sharpening technique/method to fine tune the tip.


----------



## muddydogs (Nov 14, 2021)

Wet / dry sand paper on a 2 x 8 inch board with a leather strop glued to one side. Cheap, easy and just as effective as any wet stone without the wet mess. Use 400 grit for heavy work, start at 800 grit for normal sharpening then move up in grits as you see fit. I go with 800, 1000, 2000 then leather strop with jewelers rouge then leather strop. Sharpening isn't really that hard, all one has to do is pay attention to the angle.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 14, 2021)

muddydogs said:


> Wet / dry sand paper on a 2 x 8 inch board with a leather strop glued to one side. Cheap, easy and just as effective as any wet stone without the wet mess. Use 400 grit for heavy work, start at 800 grit for normal sharpening then move up in grits as you see fit. I go with 800, 1000, 2000 then leather strop with jewelers rouge then leather strop. Sharpening isn't really that hard, all one has to do is pay attention to the angle.


Cut up a computer mouse pad and glue it to a 2x6 by however long you want. Then pin a piece of 400# on up to 2000# paper strop on that. Will give you a convex edge, and works well.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 15, 2021)

Quite by accident I stumbled across this photo that I found interesting.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Nov 16, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> I have this for the heavy work.
> 
> View attachment 516097


We had one of these in the outside shop when I was a kid--minus the motor.  When Dad was sharpening, my job was to turn the crank to spin the stone, and pour water from the coffee can onto the stone.


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 16, 2021)

I sharpen LOTS of knives on a vari speed 1x30" belt grinder (over my vari speed 2x72) and that little unit you got will do very well after a little practice.  The one key thing to remember with a sanding belt is they can cause extreme heat, especially with super hard blades.  A lower speed and nice uniform pulls....IE many uniform fast are better than one or two slow....If you super heat (ie turns dark) the tip of a chef knife the tip is toast and will have to be reprofiled.   Second many try to "stretch" the belt life out, but old belts don't work and cause greater heat.

My process is much like muddys above,....Ie a clients knife.... I start with 400, 600, 800, 1000, then 1500 stone, finished on the buffer (leather with some polishing compound will work too).  On my personal kitchen knives I stop at 800 and run it across the buffer once (green compound)....it will easy cut paper at that point....  note that 600 & 800 are polishing and not cutting (800 is a dull mirror).....the rest above that is mirror polishing

This is also why I always start at 400 and work my way up because it saves on belts.....creating a new edge on a higher grit burns belts fast and can cause excessive heat.  The 400 cuts a nice edge then 600 & 800 to polish it....


----------

